# Who makes the EVH Wolfgang and other EVH stuff?



## LEOVAN83

Hey guys,

I just recently started "noticing" the Musicman Axis, seems like a cool guitar. I never really liked it, I tend not to like bolt-on guitars unless they're Fenders, and also, I tend to dislike basswood as well as non-original Floyd Rose trems. But for some reason, and I hope it's not ONLY because EVH used to play it, a looot of people use it and praise it. So I've started watching videos and it apparently is very good.

Anyway, I always knew EVH had this model, and then had Peavey make him one and then, I lost track. Now I just realized that there's a website that lists the guitar and the 5150 amps branded as "EVH", as if EVH was the manufacturer or brand. 

Who makes those guitars?? Is it Ernie Ball or Peavey? Also, I thought Fender made the 5150III amp? Who makes it now? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Fender


----------



## Tails

Yeah, Fender makes the 5150III amps, and the wolfgangs are also made by Fender.

Here's a link showing a good, detailed review about them: http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/revi...r/evh_wolfgang_special/index.html?no_takeover


----------



## kramer.geetar

Ernie Ball/Music Man makes some of the best guitars. High quality, amazing woods used.

I own an Axis and yet to play a guitar that plays and sounds as good. Anyways, regarding the woods and hardware; basswood and maple top and maple neck is considered by John Suhr the holy grail of tone. Also, MusicMan uses a Gotoh Floyd Rose. Made in Japan and considered by some to be better quality then OFR's. Personally, I like it and its build better then a current production OFR. Other high end guitar manufacturer's used Gotoh trems only for this reason.
EB/MM guitars are built on order, so unless you get a used one you'll have to wait or go to a store that's already ordered ahead of time and has some in stock.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

+1 on Gotoh. Best Floyd money can buy. Better than Floyd Rose, Ping, or Schaller.

Theres a reason John Suhr only uses Gotoh bridges.


----------



## kramer.geetar

Yup, John Suhr guitars come standard with Gotoh FR bridges, unless otherwise requested.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I was looking around at some sites, and I found this one that let you get a price quote for a Suhr.

For the bridges, the only choices were Hipshot or Gotoh. Same for the tuners. 
Only exception I see is with the Classic, in which they give you an option for a Fender-made bridge.


----------



## captcoolaid

I am coming out with a new EVH inspired pup.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh, just a note...

The Evh Wolfgang Special is no longer MiJ. Production was moved to China when the Fender/Jackson plant in Japan closed.

EDIT: Sorry, misinfo on my part. Mexico, not china. 

http://acapella.harmony-central.com...pecial-FRs&p=45614790&viewfull=1#post45614790


----------



## jwebb1970

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh, just a note...
> 
> The Evh Wolfgang Special is no longer MiJ. Production was moved to China when the Fender/Jackson plant in Japan closed.
> 
> I'm not a MiC hater, but I'm a bigger fan of MiJ guitars, so I'd probably go for an older MiJ Wolfgang special.




China? Being that most all Japanese Fender production has headed to Mexico, I'd think they'd move production of the Specials to Ensenada. Curious to see if the Chinese Wolfgangs are any different.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I know, I found it odd, but the sources I'm reading are saying China.

EDIT: Now I'm finding conflicting stories. Some people are saying China, some are saying Mexico.

EDIT2: And I just found a post by someone who seems to have talked to a rep. It's mexico.

http://acapella.harmony-central.com...pecial-FRs&p=45614790&viewfull=1#post45614790

Sorry for the misinformation.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

No, they are now being made in China ... and from what's being reported, they are not the same quality (not as nice) as the ones that were made in Japan. The same thing is happening with Fender-Charvel ... the guitars that were being manufactured in Japan, are now being manufactured in China as well. There were rumors that they would switch production to Mexico, but they did not ... that's not to say they will not in the future, but as of now, it's China ... I'm 100% sure about this (you can even see the new chinese ones on ebay). 

For what it's worth, I've been looking into these guitars since they came out ... the only thing that held me back was that I really wanted a flat top version w/out all of the binding, but made in the USA (i prefer the way the special looks ... just seems to fit the vibe of the guitar more). Anyway, when I found out for sure that they moved production from Japan to China (i found this out fairly recently), I started to reconsider the Japanese special, because I figured it might be my last shot at getting a great quality Wolfgang w/a flat top (like i said, i've been waiting for a usa version that's yet to materialize). Bottom line, and interestingly enough for the direction this thread has taken, I bought one a couple of days ago ... here are my early impressions ... 

Quite honestly, the only real issue I have w/the guitar is the mental roadblock of it being made in Japan ... I'm just going to get that out of the way. It's something that I'm concerned about from the standpoint of whether I will feel good about playing the guitar in the long run. 

As far as the guitar itself, well, it's terrific (admittedly the neck pup cut out on me once, so there might be some work to do, but not a deal breaker, as it can happen w/any guitar ... hell, i had it happen on a custom shop gibson LP). It's a wonderful feeling / playing guitar, it's terrific sounding, the quality (aside from the pup cutting out like i mentioned) seems to be top notch (literally flawless otherwise), and it's one hell of a sexy looking guitar to top it off. 

The way I look at it is that it's (the special) pretty much the best mixture of the old EBMM EVH & the Peavey Wolfgang ... I like that it has the flat top of the EBMM, but I prefer the balance of the Peavey, and the EVH Wolfgang Special seems to combine the both of those the best for me. I also prefer the neck on the EVH ... it's _really_ nice. 

Honestly, part of the reason I'm going through the mental struggle is because I didn't anticipate buying the guitar ... I actually went in for something else, but I saw the Wolfgang Special hanging there, and started thinking about all I had read about production being moved to China / etc., so I figured I'd pick it up and see how it compared ... well, about 10 minutes later, I was walking out the door w/the Wolfgang. Though, like I said, I still have it in the back of my mind that I'm unsure about a Japanese made guitar ... I have Japanese made products that I love (for example, i have a japanese manufactured double barrel shotgun from Browning that i'd put up against any i've ever picked up ... also, a celestron telescope made in japan that's outstanding ... so yeah, the japanese can make great products for sure) ... but still, this just feels mentally different for some reason. I hope I can get over it, because I love the guitar. 

What do you guys think about Japanese made guitars?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Japanese quality = American quality. 

Just because something is US or UK made doesn't mean it's bad.


----------



## wakjob

I played an OLP version that was surprisingly good.... you know, for $199.00! I actually really liked the pickups.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Japanese quality = American quality.
> 
> Just because something is US or UK made doesn't mean it's bad.



Oh, it has nothing to do with the quality ... like I said, I think very highly of Japanese manufacturing (and love the japanese things i already own). I think it's more of a 'vibe' thing ... maybe it's hard to explain, but I just really appreciate seeing "USA" on my guitars.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

wakjob said:


> I played an OLP version that was surprisingly good.... you know, for $199.00! I actually really liked the pickups.



Funny you should say that, because one of the reviews on the new Chinese Wolfgang references an OLP neck. Here's the full quote, since it kind of ties into the discussion here ... 

"I just got in three new china made specials in my store and spent some time with them yesterday. Compared to the Japan specials, they have the same overall feel and vibe but you can notice a difference in the look of the finishes, these new ones have a more "plastic" appearance. The necks are also a bit cheaper feeling, closer to an OLP. The floyds even look a little different and cheaper too. My point is they are a different guitar, not the same ones made in a different location. If they had dropped MAP to $999 once they made this move this could of worked but I think a lot of customers who have been patiently waiting for these may have an issue with paying $1300 plus for a Chinese instrument. I own two Japanese wolfs and love them as much as my USA but these simply aren't the same no matter what fender says. And yes they were saying these were being made in Mexico up to the last minute. Based on the quality of MIM Fenders and Taylors that probably would have been cool. I'm not saying these new Wolfs are bad, but they are not the same guitar as the Japan ones, period, and for the same price they should be."

It's from post #84 on this thread ... 

The latest shipment of Wolfgang Specials - Page 6 - Van Halen Links.com


----------



## Nudge68

As you can see, I have an EBMM EVH and Axis. Also have a Peavey Wolfgang. Other popular USA brand names as well. I also have Japanese Ibanez, Vantage, Cimar, Tokai & Bruny.

Back in the late '70s - early '80s I wanted to be EVH. In Sydney where I lived no one ever heard of the guy let alone Van Halen. It was all AC/DC, INXS, Cold Chisel, the Angels, Midnight Oil ... Aussie stuff. I HATED it all. My first electric was a Vantage LP copy. Amp was a Peavey Decade. Still got them both. Was taking lessons at the local music store, as you do.

... Anyway like everywhere back then, only USA made instruments were desirable. Go into any shop and you saw the Fenders and Gibsons with serious prices. "Please ask before touching" and "No Stairway to Heaven", "Smoke on the Water is Banned" signes were plastered everywhere. You get the picture.

One day my teacher comes in with a new guitar. Everyone was excited as we were expecting a Strat. He said that's what he wanted. He got a Squire, the first batch imported to Australia. Fellow teachers and older students said "WTF. Why did you buy that piece of sh*t?". This what happened next ... He went into the store and got the strat equivalent and covered the headstock, same with the Squire. Black body, white pick guard, rosewood 'board. Couldnt tell one from the other as both we new to us all. Then we passed the intruments around and took a poll as to which one we liked. There were about 8-10 of us... EVERYONE chose the Squire. 



Shock and abolute horror!  a Japanese guitar feels and sounds better than the real deal???? Better contruction quality AND its less than half the price (my recollection, though I could be wrong but it was MUCH cheaper) !!!!

Fast forward 2012. To my mind where an instrument is made is irrelevant to quality. Competitive advantage through technology & intellectual capital is long gone. Management decisions pertaining to materials & quality assurance have the greatest impact on the instrument. Should manufacturers in China, Indonesia or Korea DECIDE to go high-end I have no doubt they could do it as well as any US based manufacturer.

At the end of the day what's important to me is tone, feel, materials and construction quality vs what I'm willing to pay for that mix. Where its made is irrelevant. Most would feel the same.

I accept based on my very limited experience that many non-USA made instruments today cater for low price point hence cheaper materials. Hence a strong correlation to non-USA = crap. This more a management decision than a know-how deficit.

My post isn't at all intended to disagree with anything stated above, just the opposite  No one here is trashing non-USA instruments.

This resonated with my experience all those years ago. If this hadn't of happened I may have never had the pleasure to play the incredible instruments I have now.

cheers,

Matt.


----------



## wakjob

There shouldn't be any quality difference in guitars made anywhere this day in age with CNC machines doing all the work. 

But where I feel that 'cheap' guitars fail is in the selection and curing of wood. I think the tree that my Squire necks were cut from, are still growing! Yeah, they were OK at first. But as soon as they went through a couple of Central NY seasons, they turned into spaghetti. High shelf, low shelf, twisting, ect...

The crap tuners and electronics is expected on sub $500 guitars.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Nudge68 said:


> As you can see, I have an EBMM EVH and Axis. Also have a Peavey Wolfgang. Other popular USA brand names as well. I also have Japanese Ibanez, Vantage, Cimar, Tokai & Bruny.
> 
> Back in the late '70s - early '80s I wanted to be EVH. In Sydney where I lived no one ever heard of the guy let alone Van Halen. It was all AC/DC, INXS, Cold Chisel, the Angels, Midnight Oil ... Aussie stuff. I HATED it all. My first electric was a Vantage LP copy. Amp was a Peavey Decade. Still got them both. Was taking lessons at the local music store, as you do.
> 
> ... Anyway like everywhere back then, only USA made instruments were desirable. Go into any shop and you saw the Fenders and Gibsons with serious prices. "Please ask before touching" and "No Stairway to Heaven", "Smoke on the Water is Banned" signes were plastered everywhere. You get the picture.
> 
> One day my teacher comes in with a new guitar. Everyone was excited as we were expecting a Strat. He said that's what he wanted. He got a Squire, the first batch imported to Australia. Fellow teachers and older students said "WTF. Why did you buy that piece of sh*t?". This what happened next ... He went into the store and got the strat equivalent and covered the headstock, same with the Squire. Black body, white pick guard, rosewood 'board. Couldnt tell one from the other as both we new to us all. Then we passed the intruments around and took a poll as to which one we liked. There were about 8-10 of us... EVERYONE chose the Squire.
> 
> 
> 
> Shock and abolute horror!  a Japanese guitar feels and sounds better than the real deal???? Better contruction quality AND its less than half the price (my recollection, though I could be wrong but it was MUCH cheaper) !!!!
> 
> Fast forward 2012. To my mind where an instrument is made is irrelevant to quality. Competitive advantage through technology & intellectual capital is long gone. Management decisions pertaining to materials & quality assurance have the greatest impact on the instrument. Should manufacturers in China, Indonesia or Korea DECIDE to go high-end I have no doubt they could do it as well as any US based manufacturer.
> 
> At the end of the day what's important to me is tone, feel, materials and construction quality vs what I'm willing to pay for that mix. Where its made is irrelevant. Most would feel the same.
> 
> I accept based on my very limited experience that many non-USA made instruments today cater for low price point hence cheaper materials. Hence a strong correlation to non-USA = crap. This more a management decision than a know-how deficit.
> 
> My post isn't at all intended to disagree with anything stated above, just the opposite  No one here is trashing non-USA instruments.
> 
> This resonated with my experience all those years ago. If this hadn't of happened I may have never had the pleasure to play the incredible instruments I have now.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Matt.



Great post. 

Have you picked up one of the Wolfgang Specials? If so, what did you think?


----------



## Nudge68

crossroadsnyc said:


> Great post.
> 
> Have you picked up one of the Wolfgang Specials? If so, what did you think?


 
I'm very, very embarrassed to say that I rarely venture into stores. Actually, the last time I did, I picked up a (Fender) Wolfgang!!! I was so excited as I'd never seen before  It was about £900 and I have no clue what it was ... ok, flat top & white in colour! 

As soon as I choked the neck, expecting something like the feel of a EBMM or Peavey neck ... my heart sank ....  It felt more like my strat! . The hardware was "ok", again nothing resembling the EBMMs.

Anyone who's choked and fell in love with the EBMMs will be in for a surprise. Now this sounded just fine, but it _felt_ like my '06 standard strat. *Nothing* wrong with that I might add. Just not what I expected at all.

cheers,

Matt.


----------



## Fogboundturtle

I have a MIC one and they are exactly the same as the MIJ. There is no difference in quality.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Fogboundturtle said:


> I have a MIC one and they are exactly the same as the MIJ. There is no difference in quality.



Well, that's encouraging to read ... unfortunately, *all* of the comparative reviews I've read have indicated that the Chinese Wolfgang is not the same as the Japanese Wolfgang (different finish / different hardware / different neck). So, you're suggesting that the other reviews (such as the guy i quoted above that sells them in his store) are inaccurate? I actually thought his review held a lot of weight given that he has a vested interest in putting the best spin on the guitar as possible (his business is selling guitars, so saying what he did seems pretty honest to me ... and not only that, he's not the only one who's said it). What experience do you have with both? Do you own a Japanese Wolfgang? If not, did you play both back to back ... meaning, did you have both of them in front of you at the same time, or was this a guitar that you ordered online?


----------



## CaptainZero

Hey Crossroads, pics? Or did I miss a NGD post.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

CaptainZero said:


> Hey Crossroads, pics? Or did I miss a NGD post.



I just got it on Monday, so I haven't taken any pictures yet ... I usually keep the camera put away until I make up my mind 

For a visual reference, however, I purchased the black one.


----------



## Nicholas666

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Japanese quality = American quality.
> 
> Just because something is US or UK made doesn't mean it's bad.



I have 2 Jap Fender Strats.....Needless to say..I hate new Fender now....
Except maybe for a few select ones


----------



## cmcoram

crossroadsnyc said:


> No, they are now being made in China ... and from what's being reported, they are not the same quality (not as nice) as the ones that were made in Japan. The same thing is happening with Fender-Charvel ... the guitars that were being manufactured in Japan, are now being manufactured in China as well. There were rumors that they would switch production to Mexico, but they did not ... that's not to say they will not in the future, but as of now, it's China ... I'm 100% sure about this (you can even see the new chinese ones on ebay).
> 
> For what it's worth, I've been looking into these guitars since they came out ... the only thing that held me back was that I really wanted a flat top version w/out all of the binding, but made in the USA (i prefer the way the special looks ... just seems to fit the vibe of the guitar more). Anyway, when I found out for sure that they moved production from Japan to China (i found this out fairly recently), I started to reconsider the Japanese special, because I figured it might be my last shot at getting a great quality Wolfgang w/a flat top (like i said, i've been waiting for a usa version that's yet to materialize). Bottom line, and interestingly enough for the direction this thread has taken, I bought one a couple of days ago ... here are my early impressions ...
> 
> Quite honestly, the only real issue I have w/the guitar is the mental roadblock of it being made in Japan ... I'm just going to get that out of the way. It's something that I'm concerned about from the standpoint of whether I will feel good about playing the guitar in the long run.
> 
> As far as the guitar itself, well, it's terrific (admittedly the neck pup cut out on me once, so there might be some work to do, but not a deal breaker, as it can happen w/any guitar ... hell, i had it happen on a custom shop gibson LP). It's a wonderful feeling / playing guitar, it's terrific sounding, the quality (aside from the pup cutting out like i mentioned) seems to be top notch (literally flawless otherwise), and it's one hell of a sexy looking guitar to top it off.
> 
> The way I look at it is that it's (the special) pretty much the best mixture of the old EBMM EVH & the Peavey Wolfgang ... I like that it has the flat top of the EBMM, but I prefer the balance of the Peavey, and the EVH Wolfgang Special seems to combine the both of those the best for me. I also prefer the neck on the EVH ... it's _really_ nice.
> 
> Honestly, part of the reason I'm going through the mental struggle is because I didn't anticipate buying the guitar ... I actually went in for something else, but I saw the Wolfgang Special hanging there, and started thinking about all I had read about production being moved to China / etc., so I figured I'd pick it up and see how it compared ... well, about 10 minutes later, I was walking out the door w/the Wolfgang. Though, like I said, I still have it in the back of my mind that I'm unsure about a Japanese made guitar ... I have Japanese made products that I love (for example, i have a japanese manufactured double barrel shotgun from Browning that i'd put up against any i've ever picked up ... also, a celestron telescope made in japan that's outstanding ... so yeah, the japanese can make great products for sure) ... but still, this just feels mentally different for some reason. I hope I can get over it, because I love the guitar.
> 
> What do you guys think about Japanese made guitars?


 

I love my MIJ Epi Les Paul. Loved my MIK and MIC ones too. Loved my MIK and MIJ Strats, and I really love my MIM '72 Tele Deluxe. I don't care where it's made, as long as it feels good and sounds good.


----------



## Fogboundturtle

crossroadsnyc said:


> Well, that's encouraging to read ... unfortunately, *all* of the comparative reviews I've read have indicated that the Chinese Wolfgang is not the same as the Japanese Wolfgang (different finish / different hardware / different neck). So, you're suggesting that the other reviews (such as the guy i quoted above that sells them in his store) are inaccurate? I actually thought his review held a lot of weight given that he has a vested interest in putting the best spin on the guitar as possible (his business is selling guitars, so saying what he did seems pretty honest to me ... and not only that, he's not the only one who's said it). What experience do you have with both? Do you own a Japanese Wolfgang? If not, did you play both back to back ... meaning, did you have both of them in front of you at the same time, or was this a guitar that you ordered online?



I tried both at the store. They had a white one (japan) and black cherry burst (china). They were exactly the same dimension and feel. The hardware was exactly the same. I didn't know mine was made in China when I bought it. I only realize afterward. I made my decision based on color only. This is why I call BS.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Fogboundturtle said:


> I tried both at the store. They had a white one (japan) and black cherry burst (china). They were exactly the same dimension and feel. The hardware was exactly the same. I didn't know mine was made in China when I bought it. I only realize afterward. I made my decision based on color only. This is why I call BS.



That black cherry burst is really sharp. I haven't had the pleasure of seeing it person, but I saw the pictures ... :eek2:

So, have you been pleased w/it? How long have you had it now?


----------



## Fogboundturtle

crossroadsnyc said:


> That black cherry burst is really sharp. I haven't had the pleasure of seeing it person, but I saw the pictures ... :eek2:
> 
> So, have you been pleased w/it? How long have you had it now?



Only a month and a half. I am very pleased with it. Maybe I got lucky or maybe they will all come out the same. Who knows. I just know that mine was flawless. Yes the burst is really nice.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

This is making wonder if I should find an old Peavy Wolfgang or get a Sterling Axis.


----------



## Arion316

I just got my 2nd Wolfgang today(black cherry). I was surprised to see it was made in China since my other was from Japan. I called Fender to confirm it was legit and they explained that the Japanese plant had closed and recently started manufacturing in China. They were telling me they sent several of the China made specials home with EVH himself to run through its paces and he has approved .

Let me say that I can't tell the difference at all between my two and I examined them both pretty well. The new Wolfgang from China simply jams! It feels identical to the Japan ones . The Floyd is perfect as is e feel of the neck...smooth. I'm not sure who says they are inferior but I definitely don't think so. I included a pic of both.


----------



## donkost

Arion316 said:


> I just got my 2nd Wolfgang today(black cherry). I was surprised to see it was made in China since my other was from Japan. I called Fender to confirm it was legit and they explained that the Japanese plant had closed and recently started manufacturing in China. They were telling me they sent several of the China made specials home with EVH himself to run through its paces and he has approved .
> 
> Let me say that I can't tell the difference at all between my two and I examined them both pretty well. The new Wolfgang from China simply jams! It feels identical to the Japan ones . The Floyd is perfect as is e feel of the neck...smooth. I'm not sure who says they are inferior but I definitely don't think so. I included a pic of both.



That's a beautiful pair of Specials you have there! I was looking into them shortly after they were released but then began reading about the high E string being too close to the neck, necks that were nothing like the American Wolfgang neck, different fret wire being used, etc. Do either of your Specials have the high E string too close to the edge of the fretboard issue? Hopefully they nailed that one as I saw a few that were really bad. Sure you're normally bending the high E up toward the B string but sometimes it easy to pull it off the fretboard if it's too close to the edge.

I have a '98 Peavey Special in Ivory that is presently apart for the installation of a titanium sustain block. Dang family and career (the one that pays the bills) keeps getting in the way of putting it back together. I still might end up going after one of the new Specials- I really like the pickups. I read also that they might use satin-finished poly necks on the models made in China. Have you noticed anything on that or is it still the oil-finished neck? I have a few satin-finished poly necks (Highway One Strat, Ibanez RG2550Z) and it can be very slick to play on and resists dirt buildup.

I guess the only thing that didn't materialize was a lower street price for the MIC model. A few reps had hinted at that. No doubt the labor cost in China is less than it was is Japan.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Arion316 said:


> I just got my 2nd Wolfgang today(black cherry). I was surprised to see it was made in China since my other was from Japan. I called Fender to confirm it was legit and they explained that the Japanese plant had closed and recently started manufacturing in China. They were telling me they sent several of the China made specials home with EVH himself to run through its paces and he has approved .
> 
> Let me say that I can't tell the difference at all between my two and I examined them both pretty well. The new Wolfgang from China simply jams! It feels identical to the Japan ones . The Floyd is perfect as is e feel of the neck...smooth. I'm not sure who says they are inferior but I definitely don't think so. I included a pic of both.



Thanks for the review, and welcome to the forum! 

Again, it's encouraging to hear nice things about the new Chinese Wolfgang ... I'm also encouraged to hear that EVH took a few home ... I understand he's VERY particular w/respect to what his name goes on, so if they pass his test, I've got to believe they're top notch guitars. Say what you will about EVH (not you personally, but people in general), but he doesn't screw people by putting out inferior guitars, and you always get more than you pay for (which is rare w/signature gear).


----------



## custom53

After Ernie Ball Music Man he went on a rampage to go with the highest bidder...! EBMM, Peavey, Fender, To finally his own manufacture..


----------



## kramer.geetar

He's still with Fender, just under the EVH logo but Fender manufactures his amps and guitars.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well if you look at the 5150III 50W, you'll see a very tiny Fender logo.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Well, it's been nearly 2 weeks, so I think it's about time for an update ... 

Here's the thing ... I realized earlier this week that due to my trepidation w/respect to buying a guitar made in Japan, rather than the USA, that I'd never fully appreciate the guitar unless I were to do a comparative analysis with the USA Wolfgang ... meaning, to have both the Japanese and USA versions in front of me, at home, at the same time ... to put some serious time in w/both, and see how they truly compare outside of the fog of the threads I've been reading. So, I went out and purchased a USA Wolfgang (vintage white) to prove myself right / wrong ... 

There is no other way to say this ... they are not the same guitar. Despite Fender marketing it as being the same w/the exception of the carved top & extra binding, it's a much more refined instrument w/a number of differences over the Japanese model. The quality of the wood in the neck / fretboard is different (the usa version looks much nicer ... nicer color, better birds eye), neck is different (both in shape / feel), the floyd is different on the USA (recessed slightly as opposed to just being on top of the body ... also, the floyd as a whole just seems to be of better quality), while I can't be totally sure, I'm pretty sure the tuners are different (similar, but didn't look quite the same ... meaning, the MIJ looked cloudy / dirty, whereas the USA are pretty clear). Despite what some have said, the frets seemed pretty much the same to me ... didn't notice any real difference (though, i will say that i don't consider them to really be 'vintage' frets in a traditional sense ... for example, my strat has vintage size frets that feel far different). As for the tone, they were actually somewhat similar, but the USA version is much 'bigger' sounding ... projects much more, is more articulate, has a slightly better midrange (this is the case on both pups). When I first plugged it in, I honestly had to stop for a second and think about whether or not I fooled around w/the amp volume and just forgot ... it was honestly that big of a difference. I don't know if this is due to better quality of wood in the USA model, or the difference between the carved top vs. a flat top, but while similar in tone (meaning they both sound very 'brown'), there is definitely a difference. As far as weight / balance is concerned, they are very similar ... the USA version is maybe a pound heavier, but it's not really that noticeable. Both are very well balanced, and feel absolutely wonderful ... it's about as comfortable a balanced feeling guitar as I've ever strapped on.

I still maintain that the Japanese Wolfgang is a wonderful guitar, and that you do ultimately get your money's worth w/them (like i said, evh isn't screwing anyone w/it), but when compared to the USA version, well, my feelings regarding owning USA made guitars has just been confirmed and strengthened ... as such, I returned the Japanese Wolfgang this morning.


----------



## Nudge68

crossroadsnyc said:


> Well, it's been nearly 2 weeks, so I think it's about time for an update ... I returned the Japanese Wolfgang this morning.





Mate, you have done well to make a truly informed decision. I think you've got that mojo instrument that said "you WILL be MINE".

In my experience that doesn't happen often but when it does ..... Oh yes, how good is THAT!!!! 

Congrats!!!! 

Cheers,

Matt.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Nudge68 said:


> Mate, you have done well to make a truly informed decision. I think you've got that mojo instrument that said "you WILL be MINE".
> 
> In my experience that doesn't happen often but when it does ..... Oh yes, how good is THAT!!!!
> 
> Congrats!!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Matt.



I haven't decided if I'm keeping the USA one. Quite honestly, the USA one does not come w/out it's flaws either (which I've since noticed late this afternoon when I was playing it unplugged) ... there was a slight nick on the 2nd fret by the high E string, and I had to have it smoothed out (took it in). It's fine now, but I'm kind of annoyed overall because I know in the back of my head there was an issue w/it. What particularly bothers me is that these are guitars from the Jackson Custom Shop, and I don't believe under any circumstance that a guitar should have left their shop w/a nick in the fret (and btw., aren't these frets suppose to be like indestructible?) ... should have been noticed at some point during the process. I didn't pay the retail asking price, but it's still an expensive guitar ... I just kind of feel like it should have been perfect from the start, you know? I was just playing around w/it unplugged, and it feels / sounds fine (the 'ping' is gone), but I don't know ... I'm kind of leaning toward returning it. A NGD shouldn't leave a bad taste in your mouth. Nevertheless, you're right, I made an informed decision ... all things being equal, the USA is the one of the two that I'm more comfortable with, and feel is a nicer guitar. That said, my experience hasn't been ideal ... I'm kind of on the fence right now (but like before, i kind of already know what i'm probably going to do).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

When in doubt:


----------



## Nudge68

crossroadsnyc said:


> i kind of already know what i'm probably going to do).



Just do it. That moment you know that the 'jo is gone, mo it. 

Cheers,

Matt.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Nudge68 said:


> Just do it. That moment you know that the 'jo is gone, mo it.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Matt.



Exactly.


----------



## rmlevasseur

I dont care where a guitar is made, because i know one immutable fact... No two guitars, wherever they are made, sound the same. You can only gauge quality statistically when it comes to guitars. If you find a keeper, it could come from anywhere. I have heard plenty of made in the USA guitars that sound like shit, while the very next one off the production line could be golden. Same is true in any other factory when the components are more or less the same.


----------



## strangefruit

Tails said:


> Yeah, Fender makes the 5150III amps, and the wolfgangs are also made by Fender.
> 
> +1 on that i have one of the new wolfgang special ones there made in japan and there exactly the same as the usa version apart from they dont have a arch top mine is spot on and the quality is awsomme this is my model


----------



## pittbull

I like the flat top EVH Wolfgang(special) over the arch top.The Ernie Ball EVH was a flat top and that guitar smoked.Arch tops belong on Les Pauls only not bolt on neck guitars.The EVH Wolfgang special(flat top)is a great sounding guitar,sustain for days....Edward love's Les Pauls so dont kid yourself.........


----------



## DonaldBort

After reading the posts in this thread...there are very compelling stories for both MiC and MiJ EVH Axes...
Personally, I just purchased a EVH Wolfgang Stealth that was MiC... when it arrived and I got to pick it up i am really excited. Much to my dismay the unit I received was not the same unit I demo'ed.
The I proceeded to go through the usual set up routine and get the guitar to my liking... As I was doing the set up issue after issue with this MiC EVH Stealth became more and more apparent.
After 3 days of getting absolutely nowhere with this guitar I ended up returning it for a full refund. 
One who pays over 1,400 US dollars for a guitar that have such rave reviews expects sooooooooo much more than an AXE with s warped neck, fret buzz all over the place, a nut that will not lock the strings, stripped hardware that will not tighten to the body properly...

All the guitars I have I have sat there and played for at least an hour before buying. The last Acoustic I bought I spent 3 hours in the store trying to decide the one I wanted out of the 2 of them.
Don't settle on reviews advice and buy the one you play not the one they are going to send you...

+1 for the MiJ EVH....I love mine and would buy another if the need arose


----------



## crossroadsnyc

DonaldBort said:


> After reading the posts in this thread...there are very compelling stories for both MiC and MiJ EVH Axes...
> Personally, I just purchased a EVH Wolfgang Stealth that was MiC... when it arrived and I got to pick it up i am really excited. Much to my dismay the unit I received was not the same unit I demo'ed.
> The I proceeded to go through the usual set up routine and get the guitar to my liking... As I was doing the set up issue after issue with this MiC EVH Stealth became more and more apparent.
> After 3 days of getting absolutely nowhere with this guitar I ended up returning it for a full refund.
> One who pays over 1,400 US dollars for a guitar that have such rave reviews expects sooooooooo much more than an AXE with s warped neck, fret buzz all over the place, a nut that will not lock the strings, stripped hardware that will not tighten to the body properly...
> 
> All the guitars I have I have sat there and played for at least an hour before buying. The last Acoustic I bought I spent 3 hours in the store trying to decide the one I wanted out of the 2 of them.
> Don't settle on reviews advice and buy the one you play not the one they are going to send you...
> 
> +1 for the MiJ EVH....I love mine and would buy another if the need arose



Welcome to the forum, Donald!


----------



## custom53

My favorite 2 guitars...!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Nicholas666 said:


> I have 2 Jap Fender Strats.....Needless to say..I hate new Fender now....
> Except maybe for a few select ones



+1,000,000% I finally got a Jap Strat after looking for several years for the "right" one. It is Awesome to say the least.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

I really liked the Gotoh Floyds as well but I found out I can't stand locking Nuts on the first fret area, so that is the end of that one.

 TWIN


----------



## Ed Hunter

I dont really go for all these new EVH products because they reflect the eddie of today and not the eddie that exploded on the scene with this totally new tone and playing made me pick up a guitar in the first place.
thats why i stayed with a charvel strat and one hummer in it, these WG's are nothing like his guitar that re-wrote rock guitar.
my No.1 is exactly like his black/white strat on the first record except i dont have the stripes on mine, it is a alder charvel usa so cal that i had another pickguard made for with just one pu and one knob.
it has a duncan 78 in it and definitely gets the older VH tone.
these newer items are high quality and all but like i said they are gear'ed for his tone NOW not then and i dont care for his tone post 1984


----------



## jwebb1970

Ed Hunter said:


> I dont really go for all these new EVH products because they reflect the eddie of today and not the eddie that exploded on the scene with this totally new tone and playing made me pick up a guitar in the first place.
> thats why i stayed with a charvel strat and one hummer in it, these WG's are nothing like his guitar that re-wrote rock guitar.
> my No.1 is exactly like his black/white strat on the first record except i dont have the stripes on mine, it is a alder charvel usa so cal that i had another pickguard made for with just one pu and one knob.
> it has a duncan 78 in it and definitely gets the older VH tone.
> these newer items are high quality and all but like i said they are gear'ed for his tone NOW not then and i dont care for his tone post 1984



What are your thoughts on the upcoming EVH Striped Series? Other than having a newer WG pickup & the graphite rods running in the neck like the WGs, its a 1 HB FLoyd loaded "old school" VH flavored guitar. And with 3 choices of stripes!

That said, I would personally dig having a clone of your Charvel.


----------



## custom53

Just a quick note... I see the EBMM Axis called, quite commonly, the EVH Axis model.. But Eddy never played an Axis... While the Axis is similar, a few minor changes, Neck width on a Axis is wider, tone/volume name, location of the pickup selector, tummy cut, etc.. The Axis has absolutlely nothing to do with EVH.. The EVH was made only from '91 to '94... The rumor was that the parting between Eddy & EBMM was not "amicable" hence the name "Axis" for the new model.. Because: "the earth revolves on its axis (Eddy)"... Which was supposed to be a thinly veiled reference or slap in the face, to Eddy...


----------



## jwebb1970

custom53 said:


> Just a quick note... I see the EBMM Axis called, quite commonly, the EVH Axis model.. But Eddy never played an Axis... While the Axis is similar, a few minor changes, Neck width on a Axis is wider, tone/volume name, location of the pickup selector, tummy cut, etc.. The Axis has absolutlely nothing to do with EVH.. The EVH was made only from '91 to '94... The rumor was that the parting between Eddy & EBMM was not "amicable" hence the name "Axis" for the new model.. Because: "the earth revolves on its axis (Eddy)"... Which was supposed to be a thinly veiled reference or slap in the face, to Eddy...




I too have seen the Axis referred to as the EVH model - having had a chance to play both (a buddy has a VH model from 1993, the local GC has had a used US Axis or 2 in the past), they are different instruments.

The rumors are that EVH & Sterling Ball had a personal falling out. EBMM has stated that the official reason for the end of that relationship had to do with Ed's dissatisfaction with EBMM supply/demand issues. Take that with either a grain or a pound of salt.

IIRC, the end of EVH's partnership w/ Peavey was worse. He showed up late, scruffy & disoriented @ the 2003 NAMM show, refusing @ first to play to the crowd that had loitered around the Peavey booth for hours - and when he finally did come down to meet the fans, he played a few riffs, mumbled some stuff about keeping an eye of quality control of the Wolfgang guitars & bailed. The final nail in the coffin for Hartley Peavey was seeing Ed auctioning off hand striped Charvels based on his classic DLR-era guitars while still under contract with Peavey in 2004.

Not sure about the EBMM issues, but it is fairly common knowledge that in 2003/04, Ed was in his last publicly known "dark period" or addiction, rotted teeth & general craziness.

Hopefully the new & improved sober/cancer-free/hip replaced/e-cig smoking Ed can avoid pissing off the Fender folks for a while......

I did learn recently that EVH holds 3 US patents for his design ideas - the obvious D-Tuna, as well as the Wolfgang headstock and this interesting piece that we have seen him use long ago, but never seemed to catch on....


http://worldwide.espacenet.com/publicationDetails/biblio?CC=US&NR=4656917&KC=&FT=E&locale=en_EP


----------



## custom53

jwebb1970 said:


> IIRC, the end of EVH's partnership w/ Peavey was worse. He showed up late, scruffy & disoriented @ the 2003 NAMM show, refusing @ first to play to the crowd that had loitered around the Peavey booth for hours - and when he finally did come down to meet the fans, he played a few riffs, mumbled some stuff about keeping an eye of quality control of the Wolfgang guitars & bailed. The final nail in the coffin for Hartley Peavey was seeing Ed auctioning off hand striped Charvels based on his classic DLR-era guitars while still under contract with Peavey in 2004.



I saw some clips of that "incident"... He was totally out of control during that show.. It was truly sad..


----------



## jwebb1970

custom53 said:


> I saw some clips of that "incident"... He was totally out of control during that show.. It was truly sad..



I met him @ the '98 NAMM show - Peavey WG Special was first being unveiled & it was a few months before VHIII came out. He was very friendly & upbeat at that time.

I saw via my FB page that he was @ NAMM yesterday to help debut the Striped Series & 5150III combo amps - and this time it seems a friendly, healthy & lucid EVH showed up in Anaheim.

http://www.vhnd.com/2013/01/24/eddie-van-halen-at-namm-2013-photos-video/

With the bulk of the EVH line now being made by Fender Mexico, I'd bet they move the current WG Specials production there, too. Could be a good thing, as it sounds as if they got less cool when they stopped building them in Japan.


----------



## custom53

custom53 said:


> My favorite 2 guitars...!



In case someone doesn't already know, the Black one is a EVH model, The Gold one is an Axis... And while they are "similar" they are different from each other..

From above post..

Just a quick note... I see the EBMM Axis called, quite commonly, the EVH Axis model.. But Eddy never played an Axis... While the Axis is similar, a few minor changes, Neck width on a Axis is wider, tone/volume name, location of the pickup selector, tummy cut, etc.. The Axis has absolutlely nothing to do with EVH.. The EVH was made only from '91 to '94 and the Axis is not a EVH..


----------



## ckr1231

I just got the EVH USA Grey Stealth. It is just beautiful in an evil sort of way !!!
I have the USA Vintage White and it has been all I played.
I haven't even plugged the Grey Stealth in yet but all that is about to change.
I'll report back in a few days.


----------



## custom53

ckr1231 said:


> I just got the EVH USA Grey Stealth. It is just beautiful in an evil sort of way !!!
> I have the USA Vintage White and it has been all I played.
> I haven't even plugged the Grey Stealth in yet but all that is about to change.
> I'll report back in a few days.



We need pictures also..!


----------



## ckr1231

Img128
img129
img130
img131


----------



## ckr1231

I screwed that up--I'll try again later !!!


----------

